
Uber Increased Employees' Income Tax Liability - beefman
https://medium.com/@rayegallo/how-uber-increased-employees-income-tax-liability-f7aa5eba0068
======
nonovi
ex-uber here. Was I just naive thinking this was normal and just how it worked
with pre-IPO stock? This was my only IPO experience. If this is true, by my
napkin math it cost me ~500k. This is just icing on the cake, to top off the
rest of the crappy Uber employee experience

~~~
fbill
it's not normal. a previous IPO i was part of settled RSUs on the same day the
lockout ended. friends who have been part of other IPOs the same. i've never
heard of any company doing it how Uber did.

------
divinity911
As a victim, I am glad that someone is finally talking about this and taking
action.

~~~
V-eHGsd_
You and me both.

I remember the blank looks I would get from the stock team when I explained
how their release agreement could expose employees to bankruptcy.

------
exuber
I for one owe taxes due to the increased “income” I earned from my RSU’s. I
was also laid off so unable to capitalize on what would have been my highest
TC year. Lots of folks in my same boat reply

------
denalilumma
There is a kind of class action forming:
[https://uberrsuclaims.gallo.law/](https://uberrsuclaims.gallo.law/)

Might want to consider joining this if it impacted you.

